# Grant Bros. Druggists and Opticians



## ann_digs (Apr 21, 2019)

Easter Sunday find. A bottle that was made in the U.S.A., for a druggist company in my province of Nova Scotia. Bottle says Grant Bros. Druggists and Opticians New Glasgow and Stellarton. I live in the same county. Embossed on bottom W.T. & Co. U.S.A., these mostly date from 1875-1900. In 1901 the base marking became W.T.C.O. I got this from Wikipedia. The W.T. stands for Whitall Tatum. There was frost in the ground still but I got it out perfectly intact. Needs a good cleaning. Also got a cold cream jar. There is 200 + years of scattered history on the property, as it was first settled in the late 1700's. I have lots of digging to do! Has anyone else found any bottles like this one? Thanks  Photos of the bottle and hillside where I found it.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 21, 2019)

Very nice!  I love local druggist bottles like that.  If you've found that intact you're in a good spot for sure!


----------



## shotdwn (Apr 21, 2019)

Nice find! Congratulations on finding it. Druggist bottles are always neat to find.


----------



## RCO (Apr 21, 2019)

its a great find , druggist bottles from small towns tend to be hard to find and very collectable . I haven't seen this one before but would imagine there is a lot of druggist bottles from the east coast I've not seen . 

I'd definitely dig that area some more when the frost is gone , you also need to be careful bringing bottles in from the cold this early , they can break , temperature change can sometimes be too much although yours should be fine


----------



## ann_digs (Apr 22, 2019)

Thank you! It's a first local druggist bottle for me. This area has lots of bottles all different ages, but the really old ones are under rocks and I am very lucky to pull one out intact. When the field was being cleared of rocks, they tossed the rocks down the embankment and that smashed many bottles. So I count my blessings when I find a good one.


----------



## ann_digs (Apr 22, 2019)

Thank you! I am quite happy with my find.


----------



## ann_digs (Apr 22, 2019)

Thank you! The frost should be gone soon. We've had some warm days recently. The sun does not shine on that side of the hill so the soil takes a bit longer to warm up.


----------



## RCO (Apr 22, 2019)

embossed Canadian druggist bottles from smaller places , generally aren't easy to find , I've personally never found one in the ground in my area . so yeah its a great find .

 doesn't mean there is a second one waiting to be found, but worth another dig in that area to see what else might be there


----------



## ann_digs (Apr 23, 2019)

For sure yes and thank you. When the rain moves out I will dig in that area. I found parts of a coal oil lamp, porcelain doll, pottery shards, and skate blades..leather boots still attached but they fell off when I pulled them out. I won't post those here because they are not bottles but it does help to date the site as well. Thank you. Oh I also found coins(metal detecting) not far from where I got the bottles. 1871 One Cent Prince Edward Island, 1906 Indian Head Penny! American. 1912 One Cent Canadian.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 23, 2019)

Hey feel free to post your other finds if you want, we aren't picky!  We've even got an "unexpected finds" section for other things you come across, but you can post anything you find digging in the digging and finding section.


----------



## RCO (Apr 24, 2019)

ann_digs said:


> For sure yes and thank you. When the rain moves out I will dig in that area. I found parts of a coal oil lamp, porcelain doll, pottery shards, and skate blades..leather boots still attached but they fell off when I pulled them out. I won't post those here because they are not bottles but it does help to date the site as well. Thank you. Oh I also found coins(metal detecting) not far from where I got the bottles. 1871 One Cent Prince Edward Island, 1906 Indian Head Penny! American. 1912 One Cent Canadian.




those coins are a good find as well , do prove the site has some significant age , not sure how long the PEI penny was used but I can't see it being in use for much time beyond 1871 

I found an old Canadian penny last year in a park and often do come across coins ( but usually there modern )


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 24, 2019)

That is a great looking old bottle. Sadly that is what happens in many  locations. The bottles get buried in rocks and debris later on.


----------



## ann_digs (Apr 24, 2019)

*Coins*

Here are some of the coins I have found. The 1871 Prince Edward Island one is very neat, and I have 2. I found the other at a cellar hole and that one has a hole in it! I think someone may have put it up on a wall, maybe for good luck? I will post that one tomorrow here.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 25, 2019)

That PEI cent is in great condition, the patina is really nice!  A lot of coins from that era had holes punched into them, if it's a small one near the edge it was probably worn on a string, and if it's in the middle it probably was nailed somewhere, could be for luck or could be because someone badly needed a copper washer.


----------



## RCO (Apr 25, 2019)

the PEI penny isn't necessary a hard coin to acquire but its still an interesting find , one of the oldest coins ( with dates readable ) I've found was a 1913 Canada penny 

but most of the coins I find are modern , the other day I found an old purse along a road , there were some coins in it , a Canadian dime and quarter and a US dime 

it doesn't seem to be easy to find old coins here although I'm sure there are some out there but metal detecting is a popular hobby so a lot of the easy places were checked long ago , and a lot of places are so grown in with tree's/brush to find anything be tough


----------



## ann_digs (Apr 25, 2019)

Here is the 1871 coin that has the hole in it. It looks has if it has been scrubbed! or polished so hard that it has a shiny metalic look about it. Maybe someone wore it as a on a necklace? It certainly does not have the original patina. Very interesting. I will go back to that site soon, maybe tomorrow. I could find another   Thank you everyone for your input.


----------



## RCO (Apr 26, 2019)

I've seen coins with holes in them before , it makes sense for them to use a PEI penny for such a purpose as it would of had no face value by then . 

not sure why its so metallic looking as the penny is made of copper , perhaps its been painted silver ?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 26, 2019)

I'm guessing they plated it with something and then used it as jewelry.  I've seen some plated coins with holes in them before, seems coins on necklaces were fairly popular 100 years ago.


----------

